# Live photo depuis icloud vers google photos, et puis revenir en arriere



## mouztik (11 Mai 2019)

Hello,
J'ai utilisé depuis 2 ans google photos pour sauvegarder mes photos iphone.
Je souhaiterais maintenant passer sur icloud. Pas de soucis pour ré-importer les photos, mais le problème est sur les live photos qui provenaient de mon iphone, qui maintenant sont des motion photos sur google photos, et je voudrais les remettre sur icloud en live photos.
Est-ce possible ? J'ai checké sur le web mais je n'ai pas trouvé de tuto pour ré-importer des live photos.
Merci de votre aide 
A+


----------

